# فرصة للايجار شقة باخر مصطفى النحاس بــ1000جنيه شهريا



## اسلام محمد (30 أكتوبر 2011)

كــود الاعــلان : 130103
شقة مساحتها 130متر عبارة عن (3)غرف نوم و (2)ريسبشن و حمام و مطبخ 
•	تشطيب (سوبر لوكس)
•	العمـــارة (13) دور + انتـركوم
•	الشقة بالدور الرابع + 2 اسانسير
للاتصــــال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

